

Word vectors using LSA - mutor
http://www.vikasing.com/2015/05/word-vectors-using-lsa-part-2.html

======
whitten
The LSA mentioned here is Latent Semantic Analysis, a form of statistical
analysis of text to find groups of words that have a common meaning.

Heavy duty matrix math, but interesting none-the-less.

